# descolgarse



## maceleneo

Buenos días a todos, 
¿me pueden ayudar a entender qué significa "descolgarse" en éste contexto?
"(...) un experto americano se descolgó con la noticia de que si los adolescentes redujesen su dosis cotidiana de televisión habría en USA 40.000 asesinatos menos (...)".
¡Gracias!


----------



## Estopa

maceleneo said:


> Buenos días a todos,
> ¿me pueden ayudar a entender qué significa "descolgarse" en éste contexto?
> "(...) un experto americano se descolgó con la noticia de que si los adolescentes redujesen su dosis cotidiana de televisión habría en USA 40.000 asesinatos menos (...)".
> ¡Gracias!


 
Dependiendo del contexto, creo que irían bien las acepciones 9 y 10 del diccionario de la RAE:

 Descolgar
*9. *prnl. Marginarse, apartarse de una ideología, de una línea de comportamiento, de un ambiente o de un acuerdo.
*10. *prnl. coloq. *salir* (‖ decir o hacer algo inesperado).

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## ursu-lab

Estopa said:


> Dependiendo del contexto, creo que irían bien las acepciones 9 y 10 del diccionario de la RAE:
> 
> Descolgar
> 
> * 10. *prnl. coloq. *salir* (‖ decir o hacer algo inesperado).
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



Direi decisamente la 10. Nel senso che ha fatto una "sparata".


----------



## Neuromante

ursu-lab said:


> Direi decisamente la 10. Nel senso che ha fatto una "sparata".



Es la 10, sin ninguna duda.


----------



## maceleneo

Muchas gracias. Lo que me dejaba perpleja es que en la definición de la RAE se habla de "inesperado", pero no "descabellado", como sugiere el contexto. Supongo que en italiano, al traducir, se debería dar también este matiz y que "dire qualcosa di inaspettato" no sería suficiente. 
¿o estoy equivocada?


----------



## Neuromante

No lo has entendido del todo.
Lo de "descolgarse" con el sentido de inesperado no tiene que ver con _el contenido_ de la declaración, sino con la declaración *en si misma.*
Nadie se esperaba una declaración como ésa. No por que sea descabellada, simplemente no se esperaban una declaración.

Es como si Poirot de pronto *se descuelga* con que el asesino es la escritora, no tiene nada de descabellado visto que en realidad es así, pero el lector no se esperaría nunca que lo dijera.


----------



## Estopa

maceleneo said:


> Muchas gracias. Lo que me dejaba perpleja es que en la definición de la RAE se habla de "inesperado", pero no "descabellado", como sugiere el contexto. Supongo que en italiano, al traducir, se debería dar también este matiz y que "dire qualcosa di inaspettato" no sería suficiente.
> ¿o estoy equivocada?


 
Precisamente por eso no descarté la acepción 9 del DRAE. Esa afirmación en boca de un experto tiene que ser por fuera una desviación de la "doctrina oficial", una "incorrección política".


----------



## chlapec

A la vista del contexto: http://www.elpais.com/articulo/opinion/violencia/patranas/elpepiopi/19961013elpepiopi_10/Tes,

el autor del artículo trata de expresar conjuntamente el carácter *inesperado* y *ridículo* de la afirmación del experto. En mi opinión, habría que proponer un verbo italiano que contenga ambos matices.


----------



## ursu-lab

chlapec said:


> A la vista del contexto: http://www.elpais.com/articulo/opinion/violencia/patranas/elpepiopi/19961013elpepiopi_10/Tes,
> 
> el autor del artículo trata de expresar conjuntamente el carácter *inesperado* y *ridículo* de la afirmación del experto. En mi opinión, habría que proponer un verbo italiano que contenga ambos matices.



"Sparare", oltre alla sorpresa (nel senso che non te l'aspetti), implica anche il fatto che sia una spacconata, cioè una cosa ridicola. E inoltre è colloquiale come "descolgar" in quest'accezione.


----------



## chlapec

Forse si potrebbe aggiungere qualcosa come:
 "ha *sparato la fesseria* dei 40,000 omicidii che sarebbero risparmiati se gli adolescenti..."


----------



## Geviert

> Precisamente por eso no descarté *la acepción 9* del DRAE. Esa afirmación  en boca de un experto tiene que ser por fuerza una desviación de la  "doctrina oficial", una "incorrección política".


 Direi anch'io. Ovviamente l'uso ha un senso retorico strategico (sparata/discostamento dall'opinione generale). Direi che la "sparata" vale per l'autore (e per il lettore che ci crede), ma molto probabilmente sia oggettivamente soltanto un discostamento di opinione che non è considerato valido dai più. Certamente le sparate colossali più difficili da cogliere sono proprio queste: quelle accettate come norma da tutti.


----------



## Neuromante

Sin embargo: Lo que está aceptado es que la excesiva violencia en los medios provoca mayor violencia, aunque sólo sea por el efecto "anestesia".
La frase lo que debería significar (Y digo debería porque aquí nadie ha puesto el contexto) es que ha dicho una perogruyada que todo el mundo ya sabía y que, por esto mismo, no tiene la categoría de "declaración".


----------



## chlapec

Neuromante said:


> Y digo debería porque aquí nadie ha puesto el contexto.


 
Creo que poner el artículo entero es más que suficiente...(posts 8 y 9)


----------



## Neuromante

No lo había visto.


----------



## buenaparte

maceleneo said:


> Buenos días a todos,
> ¿me pueden ayudar a entender qué significa "descolgarse" en éste contexto?
> "(...) un experto americano *se descolgó con la noticia* de que si los adolescentes redujesen su dosis cotidiana de televisión habría en USA 40.000 asesinatos menos (...)".
> ¡Gracias!


 
Ha dichiarato imprudentemente...


----------



## maceleneo

Muchas gracias a todos, ahora sì lo tengo claro.


----------

